# Mangroves....damn



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So the pump in my skimmer went out about a month ago...and while I was waiting I added 10 mangrove plants to the refuge area in the back of my tank. I just got the pump in today...cranked up my skimmer...and I am getting zero. I am shocked. I thought for sure I would have some nice skim cranking out pretty quickly because of how long my skimmer was doa....but I am just getting clear bubbles....nothing even close to the nasty foam I used to get if I shut down my skimmer for any length of time.

Anyways...if you have room for some mangrove plants...you might not even need a skimmer.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> So the pump in my skimmer went out about a month ago...and while I was waiting I added 10 mangrove plants to the refuge area in the back of my tank. I just got the pump in today...cranked up my skimmer...and I am getting zero. I am shocked. I thought for sure I would have some nice skim cranking out pretty quickly because of how long my skimmer was doa....but I am just getting clear bubbles....nothing even close to the nasty foam I used to get if I shut down my skimmer for any length of time.
> 
> Anyways...if you have room for some mangrove plants...you might not even need a skimmer.


I would say your skimmer just needs to break in again... or something isnt right

I added tons of mangroves (20+), and they are growing great... My skimmer is also working better than ever. I also just added two huge balls of cheato, and another red macro that arent doing so well (lack of nutrients) about a week ago... skill skimming away


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Could be I suppose....It is bubbling away...but the bubbles are very clean. Usually there is there is a little color...and they have some lasting time...but these are just popping with nothing to them. Time will tell


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

keep checking the skimmer for the next few days. if no change then you rmangroves are on roids and id like some please


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id think the skimmer just needs to break in as mangroves dont grow that fast to remove that much crap. Marco algae is more efficient at this. Would a mangrove work in a refugium with about 2" of space between the water level and the glass cover? Im assuming no, but ive heard they will grow to the height there given. Ive heard the leaves all have to be above water so this is another reaon why im assuming no. 
Doesnt hurt to ask though

I also am not removing the cover as then i would have to suspend the light and evap. would suck


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...this morning there is some light tea skim...so I need to turn it down. I remember before I added this skimmer....my water looked a little brown and I hadnt noticed this when it went down for the month. Maybe I just got used to it. Anyways...there was no breaking period when I first added this skimmer...it just took me a little while to dial in the skim to that nice coffee color.

Sean&#8230;doubt they would work in your situation. The leaves might be out of the water&#8230;but they would always be wet&#8230;I think that could be a problem.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...this morning there is some light tea skim...so I need to turn it down. I remember before I added this skimmer....my water looked a little brown and I hadnt noticed this when it went down for the month. Maybe I just got used to it. Anyways...there was no breaking period when I first added this skimmer...it just took me a little while to dial in the skim to that nice coffee color.
> 
> Sean&#8230;doubt they would work in your situation. The leaves might be out of the water&#8230;but they would always be wet&#8230;I think that could be a problem.


 Ya i figured they would probably need more room then 2" for leaves and i don't want to suspend the light. Was this skimmer the tunze one?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...it is great. The little powerhead in there might just have needed a good cleaning...you would be suprised now many worms and things were growing on that skimmer...inside and out. It was pretty shocking.


----------

